# Knysna Fire Relief - Donations



## Deckie (12/6/17)

Good afternoon Fellow Vapers

I felt that after a very sad week of destruction caused by the huge fires in Knysna over the few days which destroyed well over 150 homes, killing 9 people and leaving many homeless & witnessing the destruction first handily to appeal to the generous members on this forum, who, on many occasions have shown their unwavering willingness to help others in need, to donate funds to Official Vetted Bank Accounts.

My challenge to all, if possible, is to donate 10% of your monthly Vape Budget or whatever you can afford. I realize times are hard on everyone but know myself that I spend random amounts on unnecessary gear I'll most probably never use yet there are people who have had whole lives destroyed by this random act of nature & who don't even have a warm bed to sleep in and a decent meal.

Last week Friday I flew down to Knysna myself to get my 78 y/o mother out of Knysna up to us here in JHB so she could be properly look after, she's one of the fortunate ones, many remain stranded there with no family to help, relying only on the kindness of stranger (there's plenty of those), who've even lost everything themselves but choose rather to concern themselves with the welfare of others. One such example is a close friend of mine who lives in Brenton On Sea, lost he's business to the fire but everytime I call him, he's busy delivering relief to a homeless family or a generator to a house of elderly people, which was sent by a well known manufacturer, he just carries on regardless.

I thought I'd be able to take a lot of photos of the destruction but I couldn't, I was too struck by the devastation left behind by the fires, it's just unexplainable & unbelievable that once such a beautiful town can be destroyed over night.

I've researched long and hard for Vetted Accounts and have so far come up with these 2:





Let's see what difference we as a community can make.

Brent

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45 (12/6/17)

Thanks @Deckie really good to c someone stand up and do something decent! We all spend far too much on vape gear I'm happy to help support! Wel played bud!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/6/17)

Here is also the Details of SA Red Cross Knysna

*SA Red Cross Knysna*
Standard bank
Account number: 82578702
Branch code: 000314

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (12/6/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Here is also the Details of SA Red Cross Knysna
> 
> *SA Red Cross Knysna*
> Standard bank
> ...


Thanks bud, every little bit helps.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/6/17)

Our work also donated R400 000 and all employees are taking stuff to work that will be sent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (13/6/17)

Guys, dont forget about the animals. We have sent donations and supplies to a vetted charity (Gift of the Givers) assisting in the region and are rounding up some cash for the SPCA - Garden Route.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Deckie (13/6/17)

Cespian said:


> Guys, dont forget about the animals. We have sent donations and supplies to a vetted charity (Gift of the Givers) assisting in the region and are rounding up some cash for the SPCA - Garden Route.


Do you have a Vetted bank account for the SPCA into which guys can deposit donations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/6/17)

Deckie said:


> Do you have a Vetted bank account for the SPCA into which guys can deposit donations?



http://www.grspca.co.za/banking-details.html


*Banking Details:*

Standard Bank, George
Branch code: 050214
Account name: Garden Route SPCA
Account No.: 302 781 439

_The Garden Route SPCA is a Registered Non-Profit and Public-benefit Organisation_
_NPO No. 003-6290_
_Public Benefit Organisation_
_PBO No. _130004687

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

